# African Olive Centipede



## H. laoticus (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys

I was wondering what the scientific name is for african olive centipedes and info on their basic care.  How large can they get? Tried searching and googling but I didn't come up with anything.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## peterbourbon (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi,

I guess they are _Rhysida longipes_.
You can try to google and find out if it's the pede you meant.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Lucas339 (Dec 22, 2009)

are you asking about the ones ken the bug guy is selling?  i just got one from him the other day.

if so, the images of the species peter posted look very similar.


----------



## H. laoticus (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks guys!

yeah, it's the one from Ken haha
pedes are really starting to interest me
I'm a scorpion keeper right now but pedes are freaking awesome

we'll see where that leads me haha


----------



## Lucas339 (Dec 23, 2009)

here is the picture of the one i got from ken.  is this _Rhysida longipes_?

without flash






with flash


----------



## H. laoticus (Dec 24, 2009)

im a complete noob w/ centipedes, but from this pic on google: 

http://necrowxrst.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/rhysida-longipes-gruppen-projekt-p1230144.jpg

they appear the same.


----------



## peterbourbon (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, _R. longipes_ for sure.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Lucas339 (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks peter.  from what i read, they only get about 3".


----------

